# dwarf caimen set up...is it ok!! - with pic



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Here it is in a less confusing thread.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Here it is in a less confusing thread. image


What filter are you running for the water.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a large fish tank one. Thats all the guy at the fish tank has and he's got 4 baby caimen in it and its always crystal clear when I go round. Why do u recommend something bigger. I dnt actually have a caimen in there I'm waiting for the council to come and approve it.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Just a large fish tank one. Thats all the guy at the fish tank has and he's got 4 baby caimen in it and its always crystal clear when I go round. Why do u recommend something bigger. I dnt actually have a caimen in there I'm waiting for the council to come and approve it.


Id run an external filter on it much easyer to maintain and you only have to pipes into the pond plus they are way better than normal fish tank filters as the croc grows. They are only around 100quid and would be worth it in my experiance


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

How big is that?

Would the ciaman be ok with the water raised above where the gound level is?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> How big is that?
> 
> Would the ciaman be ok with the water raised above where the gound level is?


I was thinking that as i had my set up like that but the pond in a fake bottom so the floor area was flush with top of water


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeh ill look into that mate cheers I know ill have to get a bigger filter at sum point. I'm still going to see how this one goes for now im only gettin a baby dwarf so will do for now eh? Do you think the lay out will do if it goes down the ramp it will know how to get back to the water wont it. And I'm goin to buy a load more fake plants but I'm thinking bout putting a real one in ther just an indoor plant or two I've got real plants in my water what do you think. Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Just seen its a 7x3x3 which should be big enough for maybe 2 yrs but I dont think it would feel comfortable having to go up hill to the water when their natural insict (I am presuming this) would be to go down hill to water.

And I just realised your only round the corner from me, how are you finding the DWA with the LC I am considering moving back to Oldham.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

It's 7ft x 3ft x 3ft with 4ft x 2ft water area.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Apparently we've got one of the most relaxed councils about DWA its not been difficult at all realy. I've just phoned the council and spoke to a few vets they put me threw to and to be honest the council have been quite help full. If the caimen finds it difficult I'm just going to make an extended floor out of ducking I've seen a picture of a set up like mine but on a much bigger scale ill try n put it on now.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Is it fangsy's by any chance?

EDIT:

Nope he has one like that with a raised floor in his garage.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

id have the pool lower than the floor and if your willing to pay the postage then you can have the filter iv got it works fine


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the offer mate honestly but mine should be fine for now cheers.:2thumb:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I always had the pond lower than the land, but thats just how my setup was designed ...

Not intentional , just turned out that way


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

So wat do u rek fangsy?? I didn't realy think ov it as a big problem and obviously the other picture I've posted they must have to climb up in to the water. plus I've got a basking area that goes over my water. It can be easy changed anyways


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Post some more pics and I will have a good look mate ......

What are you going to do once its too big for that ?

(im not being critical by the way) I know you probably have things in place just asking ...

I have never been one of these to listen to anything, I do it my way , obviously as long as the animal is happy, thats all that counts ....

Get more pics up and lets have a good look

Steve


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll upload one now mate cheers. Me and my girlfriend own our house and are lookin to buy a house with an integral garage in a couple years and I've got a bit of space still to extend this encloser. I'm goin to buy a female anyway so she won't grow so large and this encloser is only ment for a young caimen. I still want a few false plants n rocks in my encloser this pic is just how it is at the moment.


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

best is to put on a external filter from beginning, we use the eheim pro2, this one has a digital thermostat on it too, so you got 2 things at once, you got good filtered water and heated up at once, so you don't need to get a fishtankheater, best thing is that you won't get a bite when you clean the filtersubstrate, and you can also see on digital display what temperature the water is.
on internet they will sell these second hand for less then 100 euro 
and when he must go bigger, eheim has capacity enough for the first 5 living years, and all pieces are sold apart if something got damaged.
for the rest tank looks great, put a bit sand in it, they love to dig in it.
and little stones in the pond, they eat it :gasp:

keep us updated with the project: victory:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> I'll upload one now mate cheers. Me and my girlfriend own our house and are lookin to buy a house with an integral garage in a couple years and I've got a bit of space still to extend this encloser. I'm goin to buy a female anyway so she won't grow so large and this encloser is only ment for a young caimen. I still want a few false plants n rocks in my encloser this pic is just how it is at the moment. image


 
Is the wood treated? and I would make sure the screws are not in a raised position.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeh I am goin to look onto a bigger filter. This one will do for a couple month while i sort other things out. And the wood is ouy side decking so it should be ok and the inside of my tank is yocht varnished with a perspect sheet on the bottom and all sealed up. And yeah all my screws are sunk properly nothing stinking out to halm the croc.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good, but as Jaggers said, if the wood is treated (normal decking) it will have to come out because it has arsenic in it to stopt it from rotting.

Mine had to be all ripped out !

Steve


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Your right the wood is treated with Tanalith E and is harmful to fish and should not be used in animal encloser. That is the last thing i wanted to here but thanks for pointing that out to me. Can u buy none treated decking because I like the effect and I'm going to raise the floor now seeing as it all has to come out. Thanks agen


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry lol

Yea, thats what I had to do , rip it all out (in the garage enclosure, a massive area) and start again 

Just normal non treated wood and join together im afraid ....

Sorry



ChopChop said:


> Your right the wood is treated with Tanalith E and is harmful to fish and should not be used in animal encloser. That is the last thing i wanted to here but thanks for pointing that out to me. Can u buy none treated decking because I like the effect and I'm going to raise the floor now seeing as it all has to come out. Thanks agen


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Your right the wood is treated with Tanalith E and is harmful to fish and should not be used in animal encloser. That is the last thing i wanted to here but thanks for pointing that out to me. Can u buy none treated decking because I like the effect and I'm going to raise the floor now seeing as it all has to come out. Thanks agen


 
You never know you might be able to educate the DWA officer about it when they come around


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

what also is a good begin for a nice enclosure is origanaly made for turtles, but it can be used for caimans in youth, check the link for the info

About Me

i am thinking to buy the largest one they have, and underneath i can install my filterinstallation and so, all around working with bankirai and above a nice isolated safetyglass, so he cannot escape:2thumb:

if you have to use wood inside the tank, try to get some trespa, that is available in different sizes, it cost a bit , but you never have to worry that is rottens away.it will stay forever: victory:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeh they a smart idea them might even have a look at something like that wen i come to rethinking my water area. Im going to google that stuff uve just mentioned I gna make a few phone calls tomorrow about this non-treated decking I've not realy got the funds to splash out ive already spent £600 on it so far and that not incuding my licence fee I've paid already £231 and insurance £85 an still got a caimen to pay for :gasp:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Yeh they a smart idea them might even have a look at something like that wen i come to rethinking my water area. Im going to google that stuff uve just mentioned I gna make a few phone calls tomorrow about this non-treated decking I've not realy got the funds to splash out ive already spent £600 on it so far and that not incuding my licence fee I've paid already £231 and insurance £85 an still got a caimen to pay for :gasp:


 
Having the pet of your dreams isnt cheap is it?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hahaha ur rite mate it isnt!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh noooooooooooooo , sure isnt


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

I worked it out for what I want for the holding tank and everything not inc the licence and caiman im lookin over a grand easy maybe 1500


----------

